# What kind of carts is everyone using?



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I am curious what kind of carts everyone has. 2 wheeled or four?


----------



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

Ours is 3 wheeled. 2 big wheels and then one up front in the middle. It helps keeps the weight off the goat.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

3 wheels... really? I've never heard of that type of design before. Do you have any photos?


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

The three wheeled cart sounds interesting. Definitely post pics if you have some. I would like to see this design too. 

Also... anyone know where to find building plans for a sleigh? I would really like to have one for next winter. Jack gets bored and into way too much mischief during the winter lol


----------



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

Took me 4 tries but I finally figured out how to post a picture!
Here is the cart we have. We have seen them on ebay, but this came from a lady who bought it out of Sacramento, Ca. for her mini horses and it was to small, so we ended up getting it from her. Fits the goats great!

[attachment=1:24oqfitz]IMG_3193.JPG[/attachment:24oqfitz]

[attachment=0:24oqfitz]IMG_3190.JPG[/attachment:24oqfitz]


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the photo's! I've seen that style of cart before but not with the third wheel. Does it look like the extra wheel is factory or added on later?


----------



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

It looks like it is factory made.


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

now that is a really neat design... you can find them on ebay, huh? .... I'll have to do a search then ... thanks for posting the pics !


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

We bought a cart from Hoegger's goat supply about 6 years ago. The whole family and all the relatives chipped in and bought it for my husband for Christmas, and it's worked out really well. We also got a nylon harness from Hoegger's, and it's held up nicely over the years. The only things we didn't like about it were the halter (we now use a leather llama halter instead) and the saddle pad. I ended up making a custom pad for our harness which works a lot better.
[attachment=1:3tf57dg8]Cuzco_WinterCart.jpg[/attachment:3tf57dg8]
We thought Cuzco was full-grown at the time of the first photo. Boy were we in for a surprise! We had to raise the height of the shafts by a few inches (luckily the cart was equipped with 2 pre-drilled height settings), and the harness, which was on all the tightest holes in the first photo, is on all the last holes in the second.
[attachment=0:3tf57dg8]Cuzco_LakeDrive.jpg[/attachment:3tf57dg8]


----------



## ashkelon (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow! What cool photos. I am a little envious! 

I used to do carting and scootering with my dogs, but sold everything years ago. Now I want it back!

Someday....


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Our first "cart" looked like this:
[attachment=2:3f614507]Cuzco_SledPhil.jpg[/attachment:3f614507]
[attachment=1:3f614507]Cuzco_SledNan.jpg[/attachment:3f614507]
[attachment=0:3f614507]Cuzco_SledNan2.jpg[/attachment:3f614507]


----------



## sammy (Sep 3, 2009)

Ebay cart: http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Easy-Entry-Styl ... 45ee95e3ef


----------



## Shas (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: 3-wheeled carts?*

Here are a LOT of different carts and wagons,
including some with a removable third wheel.
http://www.nikkisponyexpress.net


----------



## xololady (Aug 31, 2010)

We got our cart from Kingston Saddlery in California. When it came it was fun to assemble, but the third wheel wouldn't hold air. I called Kingston Saddlery and he sent me a new tube. We took it to the local motorcycle shop and they replaced it for me. They had really great customer service. http://kingston-saddlery.com/kss.asp?se ... RSE%20CART

The pic is our sweet Zorro at the Clearwater County Fair in the first ever 4-H utility goat project. Wyatt got top project with Zorro. We lost Zorro a month later when the trailer he was sleeping under fell on him. Why is it always the best ones that we lose?


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

Here is an old picture of the old goat cart that my cousin gave me. That is his brother and sisters in the cart. (he is in his late 60's now). I fixed it up and take kids for rides in it. It is a little rickety, and I wouldn't risk taking it in a parade or anything. It's an antique and kind of a rough ride. But it still works!


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

trouble with the photo. Well, here is the same cart as it is today, with me and my step-grandson Jacob, Gyro as a yearling pulling it.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

I'll try that old photo again:


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

lastly, here is Gyro a year ago pulling a fabulously crafted cart from S+C carts, a midwestern cart manufacturer who did a great job making this cart for me, with custom shafts to fit my fat goat. It is really a thing of beauty, so well ballanced that when someone is riding in it, there is no weight on the goats back at all. I highly recommend them.


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Go to the bottom of my webpage at

http://www.sandcreekicelandics.com/AngoraGoats.html

to see another old photo of a goat pulled cart.

It is my x-sister-in-law's grandmother in the cart around 1900.


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

This is Sea with the cart ages ago, when I had heaps of things to fix on it and hadn't added any of the baskets/racks for carrying things.
How do you stop the goats pulling being lazy? Mine are unbelievable when I haven't been working solidly with them for weeks. 
Love all the other carts on here!
Cuzco looks so willing as well.
Cazz


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Cazz said:


> Love all the other carts on here!
> Cuzco looks so willing as well.


Looks can be deceiving.

All I can say is "Lots and lots of cookies."


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

Nanno said:


> Cazz said:
> 
> 
> > Love all the other carts on here!
> ...


I can't feed treats while I train as I do it by myself.  Twinkle is the laziest Blob ever, apart from his brother Sea, who decided to try and go under our barbed wire fence about five times when I had him double-hitched with Twinkle. :roll: 
Twinks needs a stick the WHOLE time, he won't go for feed either as he is a real smartie rascal. I need to do some more training with him - haven't taken him out with the cart since the start of kidding, more than two months ago!
Cazz


----------



## duffontap (Apr 8, 2010)

Cazz said:


> Nanno said:
> 
> 
> > Cazz said:
> ...


This exchange is really interesting and helpful. I've been thinking for a while about cart training my goats, but I'd just as soon save myself the time and expense if goats are not reliable draft animals. I see goats being led in a lot of the pictures; does anyone have a hard working, reliable cart goat that they could just hook up and ride a couple miles with, without leading or goading? What are reasonable expectations for a cart goat?


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

duffontap said:


> This exchange is really interesting and helpful. I've been thinking for a while about cart training my goats, but I'd just as soon save myself the time and expense if goats are not reliable draft animals. I see goats being led in a lot of the pictures; does anyone have a hard working, reliable cart goat that they could just hook up and ride a couple miles with, without leading or goading? What are reasonable expectations for a cart goat?


I can 'hitch up and go for a ride" but I need a little stick to touch him with to remind him, if I have been doing lots of training with him then he is actually pretty good. I have ben relating my past couple of outings, but when I was taking him out almost every day, I got him so that I could hop in and go for a ride, and at his best (when I had been doing a lot of training consistently) he would go without me even tapping him. 
The amount of training you put in I think decides the amount of work you get out. There is almost no better goat-related feeling than riding along all alone in a goat cart pulled by a friend that you have trained. I think it all depends on how much time you have - you don't need much per day, but almost every day in my opinion to get the best training. When I think of what Twinkle is actually like, I can get him to go and take me, but I have to have put in the time previously. He is only 2 years old at the moment so I also don't expect a huge amount from him - when I have more time I will see how good I can get him and tell you. 
Here is him with the cart. (Don't have any with me riding, as I do it all by myself)

Cazz


----------



## duffontap (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks Cazz, that really helps. JD


----------

